

Tubalr - YouTube simplified - You can now create custom playlists - cjstewart88

What do you think? Is this this simple enough, what do you think about the UX. Keep in mind this is early beta.<p>www.tubalr.com<p>ex playlist: http://www.tubalr.com/?playlist=3
======
thepumpkin1979
I like it but the accuracy of the search results can be improved. I tried with
"Creed" and the first video was the official one, but not the second one, how
about using the word "Official" in the query behind the scene?

~~~
cjstewart88
I never thought of that, very good idea and I'll give this some testing.
Thanks for the feedback!

